# Train Wreck in Houston sends passengers to hospital



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Just in case this didn't make the national news, I will post it here for your reading enjoyment.








 
[/b] 
*Houston Train Wreck - news report*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nope did not make the news here. Not even National. Later RJD


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

"oops."


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

I searched my digital photo files and found this photo that I took about 4 years ago. That was long before they had any train wrecks.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

A 4-2-4T? Heck, I'd wreck it, too!


----------



## SailorDon (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Semper Vap! 
Are you sure you aren't just a little bit jealous that you don't have one of these gasoline engine powered beauties in your city? 









It would be more impressive if they attempted to model the real thing. 











*The Real 4-2-4T*

9 foot diameter driving wheels. WOW!


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bristol_and_Exeter_Railway_4-2-4T_locomotives


----------

